# Natural Gas



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Back about 30 years ago when the coal company moved out of my area they said that there was a large amount of gas here in our area. I am trying to figure out if any is on my land. I am not intrested in haveing it pumped out for money but would like to know the cost of having a well drilled for myself with pump station and all. I know that it would be costly but I really am intrested in finding someone that may do the testing and tell me a ball park figure. Anyone know where a person could even start to find this type of info or a company that does this.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Send Texican a PM. I think he does/did that field of work.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

first question is do you have the mineral and gas rights?


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah I have all the rights to my land. it is mine patented as so even.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

First, the good news: 
_
"From recent studies it has been established that Appalachian mountain range possesses huge reserves of the untapped oil and natural gas formed due to the decomposition of the dead organic matter billions of years ago. Thus because of these reasons that are backed by the geological surveys done in this region, very well points to the fact that these areas are really floating on the oil and natural gas reserves, that could be worth a fortune for the people of the region of Kentucky._"

Source:
http://society.ezinemark.com/oil-and-natural-gas-deposits-of-kentucky-17218360493.html


Now, the bad news:

Per the DOE numbers, the average cost of drilling a gas well now exceeds 5 million dollars.

Source: http://www.eia.doe.gov/aer/txt/ptb0408.html


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I work in the oil and gas industry too, from a legal/title viewpoint. Drilling a well to provide yourself with natural gas sounds like a great idea, but it is going to be VERY cost prohibitive. This isn't as easy as drilling a water well. Depending on the formation you are attempting to hit, your well bore could be 8000' for deeper. The cost to drill a well, even a shallow gas well, is going to run 750k or more, probably closer to a million. If you are wanting to hit the 'deep' formations, then 3-5 million is likely. Your best bet, in my opinion, is to contact a reputable gas company and offer to lease your land to them, and make sure you have a provision in there that give you free gas for your personal and home use.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

30 years ago, when I was a 'worm' for Halliburton (summer vacation work), wells down to around 8 or 9000 feet were costing over a million to drill. Halliburton was getting minimum of six figures for frac'ing.

A well now can be drilled for 2 or 3 million, for a shallow well... completion costs are even higher now. Average well here in the former gas capital of the world is going for 8 to 10 million, with almost a million more going to frac jobs. No frac, no gas recovery.

Just to get permits, title work, land man work..... all the stuff needed just to 'ask' for permission for state authorities, runs minimum 1/4 million. And that's on 'easy wells'. I know of some troubled properties where companies have had a half dozen landmen working for two years... at 500/day per person, plus expenses... can you say expensive.

Back in the 'good ol days', you might have just got a good water well rig, punched a hole, cased it, capped it, and got rich. That's how it was done. All of that easy stuff is gone, and I can imagine every state has bookoodles of regulations.

In other words, it ain't gonna happen, unless you have at least a million in cash or a lot of investors.

You may believe you own all the minerals. Lots of folks 'believe'. Unless you've done the title back to Patent, you can't be sure. Lots of folks tell their kids they have the rights, not knowing 'their' parents sold all or part of em.

I'm on free gas. I hooked up to a nearby well, legally. If you want free gas, I'd recommend looking around for a nearby well, ascertaining whether or not your minerals are inside the unit, and if so, does the original leasing papers grant free gas.

I'm thinking if it were economic to do so (drill), it'd already be drilled.

Good luck!


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok there goes that thought out the window. The local area that I live in is not drilled at all, the old timers were kinda funny about it. Still lots of coal here that has not been mined also people just dig there own every winter. Anyway not going to even think about it anymore because that much is just way to much, and I dont want to lease with a gas company, nor do I want the headache of other investors. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

